# CVA Accura V2, White Hots but what Sabot?



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 27, 2016)

What sabot have you found with the captioned set up works best for you? 50 cal.

Thanks!


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 28, 2016)

Check post above for my experience with Hornadys. I shoot a Traditions Pursuit though.


----------



## one hogman (Mar 11, 2016)

1776Flintlock said:


> What sabot have you found with the captioned set up works best for you? 50 cal.
> 
> Thanks!



I shoot the Hornady High speed low drag sabot with the 250gr SST bullet, I like them a lot!!


----------

